# Super MagLite Collecting-New Toys added.



## NikolaTesla (Oct 2, 2005)

How many out there collect Super modified MagLites? Lets see what you got.

Bam! TriLux U-bin powered:






Tesla-6 FM 1.5D




Pentalux




Quad with Fream optics:




Mag85 with KIU bipin and Super Reflector:




Mag 85 with PR base and MOP reflector:




Mag 2D 1111 with Super Reflector:




MagCharger with WA1160 and FM LOP Reflector:




The Brightest: Mag 100 with 12 cells, 100 watt Osram bulb, Internal Regulator:




The smallest: 1D size MiniHID 10 watt WA HID:




Finally, a simple 2C with Carley 1499 and Carley 1940 Reflector:




An awful lot can be done to customize your MagLite as you can see. Lots of 
helpful people on CPF can make these happen.





I know there are more out there. Lets see what you have. Post some pictures
and details.



for looking.


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Super MagLite Collecting*

WOW! I like them all. :rock:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Super MagLite Collecting*

:goodjob: :wow:   :rock: 

-PSM


----------



## Lurveleven (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Super MagLite Collecting*

To be honest, I don't find Pictures of Mags to be very interesting, so I'll just post a picture of one out of my 20 Mags since this is my favourite at the moment and the only one that does not look stock at all:






It is a chrome 2-1/2D Mag with a FM-3V LOP head running a WA1111 on 3x2 Pila168S/AW17670. Output ca. 500 torch lumens, runtime ca. 70 minutes. The throw on this thing is amazing.

Here is a much nicer picture from my trip last weekend: 





(The cliff you see is 500 feet tall on it's lowest point)

I wish I could have had one of my modded Mags when we got cought in the dark up there. But having the McGizmo HD45 instead helped a lot.

Sigbjoern


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Super MagLite Collecting*

All lit UP!


----------



## pfmedic (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Super MagLite Collecting*

out of all those, whats your favorite mod?


----------



## rikvee (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Super MagLite Collecting*

Nikola Tesla, your pictures are beautiful!

The little 10W HID 1D looks interesting, do you have any more info on that one?


----------



## NikolaTesla (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Super MagLite Collecting*

It changes but today the blue/red 2D with WA1111 bulb and #7 maximum stippled reflector. It just womps my 10X and M4 SureFires and has a beam just as clean. If you look at the lit up pic its 3rd from right. The Red/Purple on is the Mag 85 with #6 reflector. A bit more power but not as small. You can see how wide and full the beam in the smoke is.



pfmedic said:


> out of all those, whats your favorite mod?


----------



## NikolaTesla (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Super MagLite Collecting*

Do a search on "UFOKILLERZ" (He built them) There were several Group sales on this light, some may still be availible. Its the brightest at a distance (Most throw) of the whole bunch. Kinda like having a MaxaBeam that fits in your pocket. A very sweet well made mod that runs on 4 123 cells. 1D size is cute.









rikvee said:


> Nikola Tesla, your pictures are beautiful!
> 
> The little 10W HID 1D looks interesting, do you have any more info on that one?


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Super MagLite Collecting*


----------



## powernoodle (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Super MagLite Collecting*





_Various flavors of WA superbulbs on 9x AA NiMH or 3x Pila 168S._ 






_Tesla-6 in a 3D host on 9x AA NiMH._ 






_Ditto._


----------



## powernoodle (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Super MagLite Collecting*

.


----------



## Vbeez (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: Super MagLite Collecting*

A beauty 
Nice pics


----------



## Kershaw (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: Super MagLite Collecting*

That Tesla-6 is awesome! :kewlpics:


----------



## NikolaTesla (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Super MagLite Collecting*

Some more new variations.

BAM! 4 with Ubin emitters and 20MM McLux reflectors in FM 1.5D. A beauty at 480 Lumens, over 10,000 Lux on high. Have never seen a brighter LED flashlight.





A very small 1D FiveMega special with 4 14500 Li-Ions and WA1166. Real bright, pocket size






A real nice Chrome Five Mega 2.5 D with WA bulb and Li-Ion power.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 24, 2005)

Just how hard is it to make one of these anyway, and how much does it usually cost??? 

I ask because Lowes is selling Maglites (2D,3D,4D) tomorrow for $9.99, and I was wondering if I should pick one up so I can mod it someday.
I have no modding skills what so ever, but I will buy a Soldering iron and learn how to use one, so that I can mod one. 

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 24, 2005)

It is just a single Lux III emitter light. The emitter looks so lonely in that cavern of a reflector. When the light is turned on the light has a piercing, light saber, beam that easily cuts through a tri-Lux beam at twice the brightness. Running on 2, 4 or 6 AA batteries and a two stacked converters is the relatively antique but classic Lambda ProMagnum light. I still use it to slice light beams across malls. It has a spill beam but its specialty is a crazy, straight, spot beam. Mechanically it does not have all the high-tech whiz-bangs. It is relatively simple, bright white, cheap to run, no maintenance and durable. It is a simple and reliable straight shooter.


----------



## Warhoggie (Nov 25, 2005)

:wow: NikolaTelsa!!! I'm impressed with your collection! How long have you been collecting?


----------



## CroMAGnet (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Super MagLite Collecting*

This one RAWKs!!! I would really like to get my hands on one of these. 



NikolaTesla said:


> Some more new variations.
> 
> BAM! 4 with Ubin emitters and 20MM McLux reflectors in FM 1.5D. A beauty at 480 Lumens, over 10,000 Lux on high. Have never seen a brighter LED flashlight.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Nov 25, 2005)

About 2.5 years now. Also the 100 watt now has regulation installed and working perfectly. Next is the 2D to get that 35Watt up to full potential with the AWR regulator on board. Between the Mag100R , the BAM!s, and the Tesla-6, its really difficult to find a dark spot around anymore.




I turn on a stock 2D or stock AA miniMag and wonder how anyone like these.
Next in mind for the collection: A 20 watt AA miniMag solution- waiting for light bulb, I have the rest ready to go. Brighter IS Better!




NT






Warhoggie said:


> NikolaTelsa!!! I'm impressed with your collection! How long have you been collecting?


----------



## PhantomZ (Nov 26, 2005)

the only magmod i have thanks to Wayne ^_^

3D running on AA.

http://members.shaw.ca/iwonger/Tesla-6-Camo.JPG

your quad is u-bin and its 480 lumens and my T6 is 432 lumens (and not sure what bin i have cause i never asked). if mine were u-bins would that increase the lumens or is there something else i'm missing? if its just the bin i hope i'm able to change the LEDs on mine~


----------



## NikolaTesla (Nov 26, 2005)

You bet your bippy it would. T-6 on U bin= 720 Lumens. WJ (Elektrolumens) uses T-bin for build of T-6. It costs a LOT OF $$$ to use U bin and they are very rare now. Think $180 for 6 LED's before light even built. My T-6 is 7500 Lux, Bam! 4 is 10.000 Lux.
The T-6 has wider coverage though due to 17MM reflectors, not 20mm.


PhantomZ said:


> the only magmod i have thanks to Wayne ^_^
> 
> 3D running on AA.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanH (Nov 30, 2005)

Hopefully not Off Topic,

How much would one of these Super Maglights cost to have built ?

IS there any way, even with retrofit batteries, if they were built in a mag rechargeable host, that they could use a standard Maglite rechargeable bracket for charging ? With different power or whatever is needed ?

I am sure this will be an obviously dumb question to some, but I am genuinely interested in finding a solution for a problem that I asked about in another section of the site. The answers given lead me to think, on having a super mag built.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=99750

Alan


----------



## sizzlechest (Dec 1, 2005)

*


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 1, 2005)

NikolaTelsa: The BAM4, does it get it's 10k lux mainly from the U bin or the McR helps out a good bit too? That's matching/approaching single luxIII reflector throw, with more coverage!!


----------



## WhiteHot (Dec 1, 2005)

NikolaTesla said:


> Next in mind for the collection: A 20 watt AA miniMag solution- waiting for light bulb, I have the rest ready to go. Brighter IS



20 watt minimag? I have the ~10 watt TL-3 minimag mod and am waiting for a CL-1499 bulb for it to take it to ~15 watts. What bulb, etc. are you planning to use?


----------



## NikolaTesla (Dec 3, 2005)

Same bulb for now (1499) Was not quite sure of Spec on it.



WhiteHot said:


> 20 watt minimag? I have the ~10 watt TL-3 minimag mod and am waiting for a CL-1499 bulb for it to take it to ~15 watts. What bulb, etc. are you planning to use?


----------



## Lurveleven (Dec 3, 2005)

Carley 1499: 7.20v 1.84a MSCP 30.7 life=10 hours

But because of voltage sag it will most likely only be run at 11.5W (6.6V x 1.75A). However, that is still amazing from such a small light.

Sigbjoern


----------



## WhiteHot (Dec 3, 2005)

Ah, got ya. I am looking forward to the 1499 also. We will see what comes of Litho123's group buy. Hopefully we will have bulbs before '07 since Carley is slow as molasses. 20 watts in a minmag would get REALLY warm anyway. The TL-3 Bulb gets pretty warm as it is.


----------



## mobile1 (Dec 6, 2005)

A mod from some time ago:

Mag2D converted to 4D on the left (stock Mag2D on the right) using a FatFlex (prototype) for 5 brightness level regulation, Hotlips and Luxeon V


----------



## bwaites (Dec 12, 2005)

The 1499 in the MM running 2 unprotected 14500's is an awesome little light!! 

Gets hot quick, but the beam is nice and full, white-white, and bright!!

I'm waiting on TL-3 lamps to compare, but it is a rocking solution!

I'll be ordering some more unprotected 14500's and ditching the 1x14500 Strion version!

Oh, and just so you guys don't think I'm a stick in the mud, how's this for scary, Lithium BatteryStation AA with 14500 running a Scorpion lamp assembly? Bright, very white, but not quite up to the 1499!

BTW, the 1499 is runnin at slightly more than 2C on the 14500's!

Bill


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Dec 23, 2005)

Here are my two Super Maglites.


The Zebra one is a MiniHID made by Cmacclel.
About 500 Lumens on this one.
Runs on 4CR123`s or 3xR123`s+ Dummy.


The Red on is a Custom Quad Mag made by Icarus.
Lux reading at 1m using Meterman LM631:
1.20A = 11400 Lux; 1.10A = 10600 Lux; 1.00A = 9750 Lux; 0.50A = 5390 Lux.
It has Georges D2DIM driver implemented in the light giving it multiple brightness levels.
It runs on 2x18650 Li-ions or 3xCR123`s+ one dummy.


Some pictures!














The other ones are From left to right:
FenixL1P Two-Stage,Mr.Bulk Lion Cub,McGizmo Mclux PD III,Aleph3 Tri Lux by Icarus,MiniHID,Quadmag.



Benny


----------



## yellow (Dec 24, 2005)

*Question concerning the Mini HIDs*

I suppose the ballast sits in the battery tube?
How does it fit in there, the diameter is larger, made some kind of adaper?

How do You hold the bulb in? 
I feared it might get loose on vibrations (and therefore never tried the mod).

Do You alle use direct drive or a buck/boost regulator to the ballast (just to have optimal Voltage there)?


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Dec 25, 2005)

yellow,


Yes the Ballast sits in the tube,i believe cmacclel have bored out the MagD body to acomodate this.
The bulb sits nicely in its rubber socket,this is a new and improved socket.
This light i believe is DD to the ballast.

You should pm cmacclel for some more info on this.


Benny


----------



## NelsonFlashlites (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey PoliceScannerMan, let's see your flamed Mag 85...please...


----------



## NikolaTesla (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes Please, PSM. Some photos of that fine engraved art work of a MagLite is you could spare. Poor on the resolution and take a fine photograph!. Nice lights, MorpheusT1!


----------



## shabbasuraj (Dec 28, 2005)

great pics...

keep em coming...



you guys are freaks...

LOL...


----------



## eebowler (Dec 30, 2005)

it's hot in here! :sweat:


----------



## ktronik (Apr 24, 2006)

Here are a few of my current fav's...

[email protected] Turbo

Soon to be a 12AA PIR-1 unit, currently FM 9AA holder, KIU hi-temp socket, 2" deep FM reflector & bora lens








ROP HI LE

2C [email protected], 2/ 18650, LOP, Bora

Progold, de-ano cap.








MM cut 1C [email protected] Trilux, PTS2, 3/ RX0H, 1/ 18650, Custom ktronik LDO driver, 350ma to each LED (low) 700ma (High) 3/ 20mm IMS & UCL








2D [email protected] Trilux, PTS, 3/ RX0H, 8 CR123A (shortened tail cap), CC5W w 20ma-600ma dimmer pot, finned head, 20mm IMS & UCL








3D [email protected], Camo Trilux, PTS 3/RX0H, MM 9AA batt holder, CC5W w 20ma-600ma dimmer pot, 20mm IMS & UCL








2C [email protected], T-bin 3w, o-sink, 3/ CR123A, CC5W w 20ma-1000ma dimmer pot, LS stock reflector & UCL








2C [email protected], W-bin 5W, o-sink, 4/ CR123A (de-ano cap), CC5W w 20ma-1000ma dimmer pot, stock reflector & UCL







Enjoy

Ktronik


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 28, 2006)

ROP HI 2C LE 2 x 18650 M2 light stipple UCL






Had to drill out the hole on the M2 reflector because I didn't specify that it was for a HOLA bulb:


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 29, 2006)

I was looking last night at a post by cmacclel about his grooved minimags for sale. cmacclel has a link on his thread. cmacclel has an awesome collection of modded Mags.

http://public.fotki.com/cmacclel/lights/


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 29, 2006)

T-Rank Cutdown Maglite built by Litemania. UCL Lens







Size comparision to 2 D Maglite






3rd Shift Magmod TWOJ, 3 C Maglite. UCL Lens






3rd Shift Magmod






Ledean's Cutdown Minimags, Top, Cutdown AA, 14500 Protected Battery with Bad Boy Nexgen 750ma Sandwich. Bottom, Cutdown CR2, RCR2 Protected Battery with Bad Boy Nexgen 750ma Sandwich. Both with AR B270 Lens.






Cutdown AA Mini Mag, IMS 20mm Reflector






Cutdown CR2, McR18 Reflector


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 30, 2006)

ernsanadaboth you minimags are running the same engine with a different size battery but you have two different types of reflectors. I would really love to see a beamshot of each one to see the differences in the reflectors.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 30, 2006)

missionaryman said:


> ernsanadaboth you minimags are running the same engine with a different size battery but you have two different types of reflectors. I would really love to see a beamshot of each one to see the differences in the reflectors.



Left, Mcr18 Reflector. Right, IMS 20mm Reflector at 5"






The McR20 has more sidespill but less throw than the IMS 20mm.

More about the ledean cutdowns at http://flashlight-forums.com/index.php?topic=2424.0


----------



## NikolaTesla (Jul 12, 2006)

Thought I might bring this back. Got some new ones built up. Still tinkering with Ultimate MagLite power with my good buddy AWR. Here is a 4D powered buy D size lithium cells and regulated at 125 watts. This plays for like 50 minites to. Science is evolving. It may be a bit bigger but just keeps working. Soon I will post a picture of the 2D size 16 cell Mag 44 which just plain smokes a USL and works for well over 40 minites and puts out more like 2500 lumens or better. The 4D is better than 2000 as well. This is geting fun making these things!



Relector is #5 Super Reflector. Orsram '625. Socket AWR modified KIU.






The AWR hotdriver is making these neat toys possible as well as the modified KIU sockets, SuperReflectors and glass lenses. These babies ain't cheap but the TOTALLY BLOW AWAY ANY INCAN SUREFIRE. They are right up there with a X990 and have a very nice color tempature (Very White). None of ANY of my lights posted have had melt down failures. A lot of developement has been going into the AWR hotdriver to power this stuff. Yes you must match the battery pack to the light bulb to get proper operation but once done, its mind bending. Having a nice long run time is great. Never did I imagine X990 power in a MagLite!








One final comment. The finned head REALLY helps keep thse monster powered units cool. Much more work also is being done socket wise to keep the Hot Driver board cool enough to avoid failures. As shown before the lights have enough heat at close ranges to melt plastic and start fires (AWR and I used one to set off fire works on the 4rth of July). No such thing as a too bright MagLite



:huh: :scowl:


----------



## missionaryman (Jul 13, 2006)

NT it's time to go to the next level...
5D, 5 x D LiIons, Hotdriver, KIU and the 64633 - 150 + watts

can you tell us a bit more about the modified KIU?


----------



## NikolaTesla (Jul 14, 2006)

Its already been built. I will post a pic ASAP with another super custom shorty too. The KIU socket has been redesigned to have the AWR hotdriver drop in and seat into the socket for inproved heat sinking of the board and FET regulator. The 5D LI powers that blaster for runs better than an hour on 125 watts plus on a higher voltage bipin bulb. Better than 3000 Lumens. Check out rouse.com/hotdriver and surf Andrew's site for more pix of the internal guts of these killer lights. I still am amazed every time I used these. My Mag 85 is paltry in comparison. 100 watt plus Mag's spoil you very quickly.



You might look at rouse.com/beams as well for some interesting test outdoor beam comparison photos. Too much to post on CPF directly.


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 14, 2006)

Miller Mods Maglite 2D, TVIJ's


----------



## GhostReaction (Jul 16, 2006)

Only have this one


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Jul 20, 2006)

[IMG


----------



## NikolaTesla (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice stuff ZeissOEM2! Hey GhostReaction, you wanna trade for that beauty? pretty sweet I must say!

Gosh the more new Super Mag toys I see, The happier I am.
Keep collecting and posting. 
My favorite has become the 100 watt 4D Li-Ion. What a toaster!!!! Keeps on fryin' without dien' Thanks Andrew!!!

BrrrrrrrrrrrrrIGGGGGGGGGHHT it be!


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Sep 8, 2006)

Did you have to upgrade the stock plastic parts to run the TL-3 bulb? Also, am I correct in thinking you used 3 CR2 primaries to supply power? I'd like to try this in a AAA mini mag but I'm not sure how to get enough power to it.





WhiteHot said:


> 20 watt minimag? I have the ~10 watt TL-3 minimag mod and am waiting for a CL-1499 bulb for it to take it to ~15 watts. What bulb, etc. are you planning to use?


----------

